# Request Access to the Asia-Pacific forum



## Arachnoboards

1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*

2. Post in here that you would like to join 

Regards,

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The Snark

Hand raised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vanlordt

yes pls thank you.


----------



## evincar

definitely will join thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightx727

Sure why not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MFG

Yes sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DARAPTOR

yes I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sethmichaels

Same


----------



## Pa Uchok

Yes, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbmrk frncsc

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bubblez

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luka123

Yes please


----------



## Jimbs

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Luka123 said:


> Yes please


@Luka123   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


Debby


----------



## su3cl3a8

yes I'd like you join thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avis15

I would love to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thetallbug

please and thankya


----------



## Arachnopets

thetallbug said:


> please and thankya


@thetallbug   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


Debby


----------



## kevinlowl

Can I join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nakai

Yes please


----------



## MrDeranged

Nakai said:


> Yes please


@Nakai I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StarNight

yes I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nik2894

Yes please


----------



## Arachnopets

Nik2894 said:


> Yes please


@Nik2894   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## Jack Mccormack

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


 Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trisst

Please and thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jyuan83

Yes please. I would like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreakTV

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigslovesyou

Yes please. New to the hobby here <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exotic Joe

Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palor

I'd like to join please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kairenstarantulas

I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buboy

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Can i join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spidernavyseal11

The Snark said:


> Hand raised.


I would like to join please


----------



## Arachnopets

spidernavyseal11 said:


> I would like to join please


@spidernavyseal11   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## exocrawler

Is Philippines, Asia-Pacific? I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cass andra

Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## angryursa

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes


----------



## Arachnopets

angryursa said:


> Yes


@angryursa  I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## angryursa

Arachnopets said:


> @angryursa  I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


Oh hah that is fine I missed that the west coast was not part of it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sofelofegovel

i would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryanaltair

I want to join good sirs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sGun

yes please..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sui generes unus

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scolopendra277

why not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armadillidium vulgare

yes please


----------



## Tomz1637

_id like to join please
_


----------



## Arachnopets

Tomz1637 said:


> _id like to join please_


@Tomz1637   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## AussieBushYeti

I would like to join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## royce

Hi, I would like to join the Asia-pacific regional forum of arachnoboards. I live in Philippines and I’m new in the hobby of tarantula keeping. I’ve seen very informative discussions here that helped me just when i’m starting. 
Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juliansatx

Yes please.


----------



## Arachnopets

Juliansatx said:


> Yes please.


@Juliansatx  I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## AlanJKCA

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kennjayb

yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zekii

Yes, why not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hspa

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes, like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharksinthesalsa

sign me up. In Alaska here.


----------



## Ah Lee

Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CharlesPandi

I'd like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnopets

Sharksinthesalsa said:


> sign me up. In Alaska here.


@Sharksinthesalsa   I'm sorry, but we have to decline your request to join the Asia-Pacfic forum. Please see this post for the reason why: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/request-access-to-the-asia-pacific-forum.332484/#post-3045569


----------



## Kantot69

I would like to join I'm from Philippines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TokyoBoneman

Noob here, happy to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannygoblin34

i'd like to join, im from southeast asia (Indonesia)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lothair10

I'd also like to join. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sundewdews

yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ic4ru577

A newbie from Indonesia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Georges Simp Pierre

I'm from Australia, would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludj

Would like to join please. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veroct

may i join? please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rio Ferdinanto

*threat pose*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fendy

Hello, nice to meet you all from indonesia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chestnut

I'd like to join please, Australia here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hunstmanmama

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes Please x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## five

I'd like to join.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mastermind 50

me pls.Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David1981

indonesia here, i would like to join  *raise hand*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChristopherNguyen

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Yes please I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martyr

Yes pleasee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrael113

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pajeco

Yes please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adra

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sianna2

Can I join please? I'm a complete newbie here and a reasonably newish spider convert looking for chatters in Australia and surrounds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VioletDemise

Hi, I’m new to all things spidery. Please add me. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aviva

Hi there, I'd like to be included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lawman123

may i join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mthrstt

Arachnoboards said:


> 1. Reside in the Asia-Pacific region *(please note:  the West Coast of the U.S. is NOT part of the Asia-Pacific region)*
> 
> 2. Post in here that you would like to join
> 
> Regards,
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezzaR

Me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emunator

Yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toastie

Yes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Astron0

I would like to join please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pongdict

I reside in the US. Originally from the Philippines though. I still have family there. may I have access please?


----------



## Arachnopets

pongdict said:


> I reside in the US. Originally from the Philippines though. I still have family there. may I have access please?


Sorry, access is strictly for those who currently reside there.


----------



## Yinxiang

Hello I'd like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kh26

From Malaysia, yes please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

Hello from Malaysia. Would love to be part of the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nxcodxangelo

Yes please. From the Philippines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poecimon8899

May i join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec57

Iam in they are the love of my life asian Ts


----------



## Arachnopets

Poec57 said:


> Iam in they are the love of my life asian Ts


Please see the very first post in this thread to see why your request is being denied. Sorry.

Debby


----------



## Poec57

No thanks have a good day


----------



## ButtDance

Can I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FisherYuzhou

Can I join it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alyssarach

Yes please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpio95

From the land of H. Bengalensis. Would love to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommySunisa

May I join please?   I live in Thailand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WebbedJess

I am keen to join, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arthurliuyz

May I join, please? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAMI V

May I Join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SageRaiden

Can I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dabugboi

Request to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NathG

I'd like access please - in Australia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yabaidesuyone

Can I have an access please? Living in SEA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PoignantWhip

I'd like to join!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickeydubs

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaychaBoi

I’d like to join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## labalaba

New to the forum, can I join?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jen9301

I'd like to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthropodguy

Hey can I please join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pachycephalopod

Hello may I join please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sobakakhleb

Yes please. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy

May I join please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaMel

Yes,I would like to join.


----------



## Arachnopets

TarantulaMel said:


> Yes,I would like to join.


Please refer to the *very first post*, as to why your request is denied.


----------



## vjkk

Hello, please count me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

